# Il Padrino II



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Settembre 2013)

L'ho appena trovato a 5 euro  Com'è ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'ho appena trovato a 5 euro  Com'è ?


Ti dico solo che le recensioni dell'epoca non lo premiarono di certo. Io non l'ho mai provato, solo il primo per PC. Se è per 5 euro alla fine non ti perdi niente, compralo lo stesso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2013)

il Primo era stupendo


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè, per 5€ puoi anche rischiare eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

Per 5 Euro direi che va bene


----------



## Principe (28 Settembre 2013)

Mai giocato il 2


----------

